# GA-K8NS Ultra-939 -- No Boot/DRAM Error



## MrStiv (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm upgrading a friend's system and have run into a major headache.

I chose the Gigabyte GA-K8NS Ultra-939 because it looked like a great board for the price (which actually jumped $25 on NewEgg after I bought it!). For a CPU I'm using an Athlon 64 3000+, 90 nm, and 2 512MB sticks of PQI POWER DDR PC3200 (2.5 CL).

When I boot up the system, I get a series of long beeps, separated by about three seconds each. The manual said this indicated a DRAM error. I slapped the two sticks of RAM into an Abit NF7S and they worked fine. So I tried it again in the GA-K8NS -- no luck. Curious, I tried two 512MB sticks of PC2700 in the GA-K8NS -- no luck, same beep code error.

I called Gigabyte tech support and they said the board was picky about RAM and that I should I try some Kingston RAM that Kingston recommends for this board. Went to the Kingston Website, found the RAM for the board, and went out bought a 512MB stick -- same beep code error.

I really don't want to RMA this board if I can possibly avoid it. Any suggestions? I had a couple of thoughts, and please forgive me if they're silly. I figure it's better to ask and sound dumb than not ask and stay dumb.

-- At the Gigabyte Web site it says this board supports Athlon 64 3000+(130nm,L2 Cache 512KB). Could this chipset's 90nm rating be a problem?
-- Also, there is no jumper over the CLR CMOS pins -- to clear the CMOS the tech guy told me to remove the battery. Shouldn't there be a jumper over those two pins?

Anyway, thanks for any help/insight/tips you can provide!

MrStiv


----------



## lilchowwow (Oct 24, 2004)

hmmm have you tried flashing the bios to the latest one?

http://tw.giga-byte.com/Motherboard/Support/BIOS/BIOS_GA-K8NS Ultra-939.htm

here ya go try flashing with the F2 version first the description says "Seperate Memory clock from DRAM timing setup group"

:winkgrin:

btw removing the batt is suffiecient heck screw the jumpers ahaha

but wait.. can you even get into the bios?!?! does it even display the first screen?!?! if it doesnt then well heck.. maybe its a problem with the mobo

If you can reflash it reflash with the F2 version first.. if that doesnt work go ahead with the latest version

and also... thats the exact same mobo i was looking at.. and is planning to get soon with my athlon 64 3500+ that my friend hooked me up with.. just sitting there with no mobo :wink:


----------



## MrStiv (Mar 6, 2005)

Nope, I see NOTHING. I too thought of the F2 version, but how can I flash the BIOS if I'm seeing nada?


I should have stuck with ASUS....


----------



## lilchowwow (Oct 24, 2004)

then i'm 100% sure its just a faulty mobo. i've went through 4 gigabyte mobo's all were extremely well. you might have just got a faulty one.

just bring it back heck


----------



## Paintguru (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm having the exact same problem (same board too)!! Except in my case, it booted ok the first time I installed things. After shutting down for a while and doing a cold boot, I ran into the same problem as you (no boot screen + continuous long beeps every so often). The first time this happened, if I reset things enough times, it actually booted, so I can't see how it is a RAM problem if it happens every so often. Finally, it after another cold boot, it got to the point where it would not boot at all no matter how many times I reset things. Funny thing is, this happened with the 1st mobo I used to try and build this system (Chaintech, totally different board) and I had the EXACT SAME PROBLEM! I thought it was just the mobo, but I cant see the same problem happening on 2 mobos! I'm not sure what would cause an error that gets progressively worse and only occurs on cold boots. Power supply frying things? Or could it really be the RAM with the DRAM error being correct?


----------



## big_bad_dom (Apr 8, 2006)

*Blank Screen & Beeps during start up*

Hi Guys,
I appear to be having similar problems. I have just built a machine based upon a Gigabyte GA-K8VT800 mobo, with an AMD Sempron 3000+ 64 bit processor using a single stick of Kingston 1Gb RAM 400Hz DDR. When I powered up for the first time, I got a blank screen and a continous series of beeps - according to the mobo instructions due to a DRAM error. I swapped out the memory, using some RAM from another PC and still got the same results (the 1Gb stick worked in this other PC OK).

I did notice that when installing the memory that it didn't engage very nicely, e.g. no reassurring clunk as it went in, also that the contacts on the RAM do not seem fully engaged at the centre of the stick, but OK at the ends almost as if the mobo connector was bowed, preventing the stick from seating in correctly. I have registered this with Gigabyte tech support and am awaiting a reply. Is this a possibility? Anyone else made this observation with Gigabyte boards?

In the meantime I would be grateful if anyone could offer other checks that might be useful. I have reset the CMOS; tried starting up with no CD, HDD, etc connected and still get the same problem. Any help would be great. Cheers, Big Bad Dom


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

MrStiv,



> -- At the Gigabyte Web site it says this board supports Athlon 64 3000+(130nm,L2 Cache 512KB). Could this chipset's 90nm rating be a problem?
> 
> Your board supports both processors.
> 
> ...


----------



## big_bad_dom (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Rick,

Thanks for the advice. After reading your suggestion, I removed the motherboard from the case and noticed the board was rather banana shaped and so I am now sending it back to the online store that I bought it from!! 

Interestingly, the warp seems to be down to the processor fan mounting. With no components mounted on the board, there is a very small amount of warp, hardly visible, but still enough not to allow the RAM to properly engage. However, when I flip the sprung fan lever down to anchor the fan onto the board, the amount of additional distortion is clearly visible (frightening in fact!!).

I am all for getting a replacement board, however, I'm not sure if it's a general design issue that Gigabyte have with this type of processor fan mount - I hope not!!

Thanks again,

Dom


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> Interestingly, the warp seems to be down to the processor fan mounting. With no components mounted on the board, there is a very small amount of warp, hardly visible, but still enough not to allow the RAM to properly engage. However, when I flip the sprung fan lever down to anchor the fan onto the board, the amount of additional distortion is clearly visible (frightening in fact!!).


Hmmm, very interesting Dom, I have not worked with this board yet but have used gigabyte boards in the past and they were fine, this however does indeed suggest a problem, how about shooting gigabyte tech support a email about this, I would be very interested in what they have to say.

And with the problems we have been seeing in this thread alone it could be some sorta flaw, so any info would certainly help in the future


----------



## big_bad_dom (Apr 8, 2006)

Rick,

I did exactly as you suggested and got "Not an issue we have encountered before please see our RMA repair" response from Gigabyte! Very helpful!!
Just to add to my previous comments, the fan I purchased to mount onto the mobo, came with a metal bracket that sits on the underside of the board (opposite side to the fan/processor) and a plastic mounting fixture for the processor side. However, when I unwrapped the mobo, it already had a mounting fixture in place (identical to that supplied with the fan) in addition to a plastic bracket on the underside of the board. 
Basically, I am now suspecting the design of the plastic braket to be at fault, e.g. not stiff enough. When I get a replacement board through from the vendor, I will use the metal version. I will let you know how I get on!!

Cheers,
Dom


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes please keep me posted this is something I am going to look out for here on the forum

Good Luck!


----------



## big_bad_dom (Apr 8, 2006)

Rick,

I received the new motherboard over the weekend and went to work putting the new PC together. I didn't take any chances this time and used the metal bracket for the fan as described previously and there were absolutely no problems whatsoever! The RAM engaged a treat (as it should) and felt quite different on assembly. The PC booted up first time!!

The relative flimsyness of this motherboard may be the general cause of this problem, or it could be excessive loading due to the fan mount. Either way the problem was easily rectified and thanks for the help!

Hopefully this might help others with similar PC start up symptoms.

Cheers,

Dom


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Dom and glad you got her all fixed up, you did a very good job of troubleshooting on this one and a even better job of clearly explaining the problem and solution, I am sure we all learned something on this one.

Thanks for keeping us posted and be sure to visit the forum some more

Rick


----------

